# Carnage at crosby



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Well after working on bikes all day. Fifthy and I decide to go to crosby for some riding. Got there at 7 and was loaded back up an 9:30. Some how my tie rod folded up and the factory bends. Had to water wheelie it through the lakes to get it back to the truck. One side broke at the factory bend the othe folded up.:261:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

THAT SUCKS!!


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

:doh:
My ride at River Run went the same way! 15 minutes of fun and 2-1/2 hours trying to get back to trailer:banghead:


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lol yeah i remember awhile back i went for a ride by my house by myself for a quick test run and i was 15min into my ride when i slung a tire. yeah i never realized how far u can get on a 4wheeler in 15min. it took me an hour to walk home then i had to load up all my tools in the truck and go fix it. hate u broke down man but glad u had a buddy with ya


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Had a blast the short time we were there though. Got the bikes home,and went to the local bar and had a few drinks! A toast to the broken tie rods


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Yep we had a great time out man. Will definitely have to get together and have a repeat (of the fun, not the carnage lol) 
Thanks again for the help with my bike. Let me know what you find out about them new rods.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Sure will. Posted a nice little ol thread on the other forum about my problem. See what happens. Also pm'ed mr dan about it. Maybe they have upgraded them. Will see


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

MonsterRenegade said:


> :doh:
> My ride at River Run went the same way! 15 minutes of fun and 2-1/2 hours trying to get back to trailer:banghead:


 what happened to yours


----------

